# RecipeDB - All Amarillo American Brown Ale



## manticle (9/9/09)

All Amarillo American Brown Ale  Ale - American Brown  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Brewed through trial and error - still hoping to tweak this but this was my first all grain and despite/because of accidents, it turned out a cracker worth repeating. IBU/hops additions are not set in concrete.NB: An important ingredient is not available in the drop down menu. This recipe requires 200g of Dingeman's biscuit malt which is where the nuttiness comes from. Cannot be substituted, shouldn't be ignored. As with all my brews I fined with gelatin and cold conditioned for 5- 7 days before bottling.Actually started around 1055 but finished closer to 1012 so adjust abv as you see fit.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3.5 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    2 kg JWM Export Pilsner    0.5 kg JWM Light Munich    0.2 kg JWM Crystal 140    0.1 kg JWM Chocolate Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 60mins)    20 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 20mins)    10 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 0mins)    10 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 10mins)       Yeast     12 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale       Misc     1 tablet Whirfloc         20L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.069 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.017 (calc)   Bitterness 45.7 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 6.78%   Colour 31 EBC   Batch Size 20L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## iScarlet (9/9/09)

Indeed it's a cracker, this one. Pity I had to drive that day.

Cheers


----------



## manticle (9/9/09)

Brewing it again at the moment mate so more bottles will come your way.


----------



## iScarlet (9/9/09)

Ta, and I'll bring the camera next time. It's a good looking drop, as well as a good tasting one.


----------



## Supra-Jim (10/9/09)

That's a tasty looking recipe there Andrew. Might need to sneak along a bottle of that when we get around to tasting the Galaxy Amber with Brendo.

Cheers SJ


----------



## raven19 (10/9/09)

My American Brown is also all Amarillo iirc. Damn that Dr S encouraging us all to make his Golden Ale then suckering us into using Amarillo all the time! :lol:  

It looks like a great ale this one. Will add it to my 'to brew' list.


----------



## manticle (10/9/09)

@Raven - I saw your recipe - they are quite similar. The biscuit malt really adds a nutty something which compliments the citrus flavour of the amarillo. Unfortunately it wasn't available from the drop down menu so I hope people don't miss it.
@supra-Jim - I'll bring some along as well as a bottle of the galaxy. Left for a bit of time the medicinal flavour has almost gone. I can tell it's a good beer.


----------



## Morebeer4me (1/5/12)

manticle said:


> @Raven - I saw your recipe - they are quite similar. The biscuit malt really adds a nutty something which compliments the citrus flavour of the amarillo. Unfortunately it wasn't available from the drop down menu so I hope people don't miss it.
> @supra-Jim - I'll bring some along as well as a bottle of the galaxy. Left for a bit of time the medicinal flavour has almost gone. I can tell it's a good beer.



Hi Manticle,

Looking at trying this recipe ( BIAB) would the mash temp of 66.7 for 90 min and mash out at 75.6 for 10 min be OK for this brew ? and 10 days at 19.4 Cold crash for 1 week after FG reached.

Have had to swap the JWM Grains for Barret Burston, I will also be adding 220 grams of Pale Crystal.

Any final hints before I order the gear

Cheers


----------



## manticle (1/5/12)

66 for 60 mins should be fine.

I haven't brewed this for a very long time. Mash out at 77-78.

Ferment at 18-20 until FG reached, condition a further 5 days at ferment temps, then cc for 1 week.

Hope it goes well for you. Briess victory is a good sub for the dingeman's biscuit if you can't get the biscuit.


----------



## Morebeer4me (1/5/12)

manticle said:


> 66 for 60 mins should be fine.
> 
> I haven't brewed this for a very long time. Mash out at 77-78.
> 
> ...



Thanks mate, CB has the biscuit so I'll give it a go, will tweak the brew a bit just cause I can
Cheers


----------

